# Bhyve snapshots/amd64/13.0-STABLE



## dcastellacci (Nov 22, 2021)

I may have encountered a difficulty with the make command

here is the message:


```
usr/src/usr.sbin/bhyve/pci_fbuf.c:231:7: error: implicit declaration of function 'vm_munmap_memseg' is invalid in C99 [-Werror,-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
                if (vm_munmap_memseg(ctx, sc->fbaddr, FB_SIZE) != 0)
                    ^
/data/src/src_13.0/usr/src/usr.sbin/bhyve/pci_fbuf.c:231:7: note: did you mean 'vm_mmap_memseg'?
/usr/include/vmmapi.h:111:5: note: 'vm_mmap_memseg' declared here
int     vm_mmap_memseg(struct vmctx *ctx, vm_paddr_t gpa, int segid,
        ^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /data/src/src_13.0/usr/src/usr.sbin/bhyve
```

I ran the make command in the bhyve directory of the file:

src.txz 184260736 2021-Nov-18 04:26

Do you have any idea to get around the problem ?

Thank You
Didier


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2021)

Why are you trying to build this outside of the normal world build(7)?


----------

